# Camper replaced by a camper named "Leaf"



## AlgernonsFlowers (Nov 14, 2017)

I was trying to view my boyfriends market box and when I went to his campsite, his camper was replaced by a female camper named "Leaf" and his camp was empty. I deleted and added him again and when i input his ID the leaf camper comes up again. Does anybody know whats happening?


----------



## tolisamarie (Nov 14, 2017)

Same thing happened to me today. I blocked the "Leaf" character so hopefully it won't happen again.


----------



## tolisamarie (Nov 14, 2017)

Interesting...when I tried to re-add the ID of the camper who was replaced by "Leaf", it tells me that the ID *does* belong to Leaf and that the user has been blocked (because I blocked Leaf). Hmmm... If you find out what's going on with your boyfriend let me know. Did he uninstall the game?


----------



## AlgernonsFlowers (Nov 14, 2017)

tried looking online supposedly its a glitch and it "fixes" itself within a few hours which is bizzare, idk maybe the game needs an update ?


----------



## Cheshire (Nov 14, 2017)

It is a glitch that’s already been acknowledged by Nintendo, they are working on fixing that. There’s nothing anyone can do about this right now, sadly.


----------



## Snow (Nov 15, 2017)

Yes, glitch, you'll get leaf when a specific friend is not registering -- sometimes Leaf will appear at a location but mostly I see her when I'm visiting a campsite. Don't do anything to try and fix it, the correct friend is usually back pretty quickly.


----------



## AlgernonsFlowers (Nov 16, 2017)

update: boyfriends villager is STILL replaced by this "Leaf" glitch, losin hope. It probably wont get fixed till nintendo issues a patch im guessing


----------



## Razzy (Nov 16, 2017)

They've said a fix will come out with the next version update, I believe.


----------

